# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  Presa (hidráulica)

## ben-amar

Todos sabemos lo que es una presa, creemos saber, pero para saber de verdad lo que es tenemos la gran ayuda de santa wikipedia para disipar todas nuestras dudas y contestar a todas nuestras preguntas.



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presa_%...%C3%A1ulica%29

En ingeniería se denomina presa o represa  a una barrera fabricada con piedra, hormigón  o materiales sueltos, que se construye habitualmente en una cerrada o desfiladero sobre un río o arroyo[1]  con la finalidad de embalsar el agua en el cauce fluvial para su posterior aprovechamiento en abastecimiento o regadío, para elevar su nivel con el objetivo de derivarla a canalizaciones de riego, o para la producción de energía mecánica al transformar la energía potencial del almacenamiento en energía cinética, y ésta nuevamente en mecánica al accionar la fuerza del agua un elemento móvil. La energía mecánica puede aprovecharse directamente, como en los antiguos molinos, o de forma indirecta para producir energía eléctrica, como se hace en las centrales hidroeléctricas.


Presa Gordon en Tasmania, Australia. Es una presa en arco.

Términos usados en presas
    * El embalse: es el volumen de agua que queda retenido por la presa.
    * El vaso: es la parte del valle que, inundándose, contiene el agua embalsada.
    * La cerrada o boquilla: es el punto concreto del terreno donde se construye la presa.
    * La presa o cortina: propiamente dicha, cuyas funciones básicas son, por un lado garantizar la estabilidad de toda la construcción, soportando un empuje hidrostático del agua, y por otro no permitir la filtración del agua.

A su vez, en la presa se distingue:

    * Los paramentos, caras o taludes: son las dos superficies más o menos verticales principales que limitan el cuerpo de la presa, el interior o de aguas arriba, que está en contacto con el agua, y el exterior o de aguas abajo.
    * La coronación: es la superficie que delimita la presa superiormente.
    * Los estribos o empotramientos: son los laterales del muro que están en contacto con la cerrada contra la que se apoya.
    * La cimentación: es la parte de la estructura de la presa, a través de la cual se transmiten las cargas al terreno, tanto las producidas por la presión hidrostática como las del peso propio de la estructura.
    * El aliviadero o vertedero: es la estructura hidráulica por la que rebosa el agua excedentaria cuando la presa ya está llena.
    * Las compuertas: son los dispositivos mecánicos destinados a regular el caudal de agua a través de la presa.
    * La descarga de fondo: permite mantener el denominado caudal ecológico aguas abajo de la presa.
    * Las tomas son también estructuras hidráulicas, pero de menor entidad, y son utilizadas para extraer agua de la presa para un cierto uso, como puede ser abastecimiento a una central hidroeléctrica o a una ciudad.
    * Las esclusas: que permiten la navegación "a través" de la presa.
    * La escalera de peces: que permite la migración de los peces en sentido ascendente de la corriente.

Presa de Asuán.

Tipos de presas
Los diferentes tipos de presas responden a las diversas posibilidades de cumplir la doble exigencia de resistir el empuje del agua y evacuarla cuando sea preciso. En cada caso, las características del terreno y los usos que se le quiera dar al agua, condicionan la elección del tipo de presa más adecuado.

Existen numerosos tipos, comenzando con que puede hablarse de presas fijas o móviles, pero primero debemos clasificarlas en dos grandes grupos según su estructura y según los materiales empleados en su construcción. Aunque existen cuatro tipos fundamentales de presas:

    * De gravedad (de hormigón rodillado o convencional)
    * De contrafuertes
    * De arco-bóveda
    * De escollera (de tierra o de roca), y también llamadas de materiales sueltos (estas son todas de gravedad).
    * Presa hinchable

Pudiendo tener un núcleo, de diferentes formas, o incluso una pantalla asfáltica para sellar, o una parte de arcilla.

Existen también presas hinchables, basculantes y pivotantes pero son de mucha menor entidad o han caído en desuso, por lo que no se consideran aquí.

Según su estructura

Sección esquemática de una presa de tipo gravedad.
- Presas de gravedad: son todas aquellas en las que su propio peso es el encargado de resistir el empuje del agua. El empuje del embalse es transmitido hacia el suelo, por lo que éste debe ser muy estable capaz de resistir, el peso de la presa y del embalse. Constituyen las represas de mayor durabilidad y que menor mantenimiento requieren.

Dentro de las presas de gravedad se puede tener:

    * Escollera - Tierra homogénea, tierra zonificada, CFRD (grava con losa de hormigón), de roca.
    * De hormigón - tipo RCC (hormigón rodillado) y hormigón convencional.

Su estructura recuerda a la de un triángulo isósceles ya que su base es ancha y se va estrechando a medida que se asciende hacia la parte superior aunque en muchos casos el lado que da al embalse es casi de posición vertical. La razón por la que existe una diferencia notable en el grosor del muro a medida que aumenta la altura de la presa se debe a que la presión en el fondo del embalse es mayor que en la superficie, de esta forma, el muro tendrá que soportar más fuerza en el lecho del cauce que en la superficie.

La inclinación sobre la cara aguas arriba hace que el peso del agua sobre la presa incremente su estabilidad.

- Presas de bóveda o presas en arco: son todas aquellas en las que su propia forma es la encargada de resistir el empuje del agua. Debido a que la presión se transfiere en forma muy concentrada hacia las laderas de la cerrada, se requiere que ésta sea de roca muy dura y resistente. Constituyen las represas más innovadoras en cuanto al diseño y que menor cantidad de hormigón se necesita para su construcción.

Cuando la presa tiene curvatura en el plano vertical y en el plano horizontal, también se denomina de bóveda. Para lograr sus complejas formas se construyen con hormigón y requieren gran habilidad y experiencia de sus constructores que deben recurrir a sistemas constructivos poco comunes.

Sección esquemática de una presa en arco.

Según su material
- Presas de hormigón: son las más utilizadas en los países desarrollados ya que con éste material se pueden elaborar construcciones más estables y duraderas; debido a que su cálculo es del todo fiable frente a las producidas en otros materiales. Normalmente, todas las presas de tipo gravedad, arco y contrafuerte están hechas de este material. Algunas presas pequeñas y las más antiguas son de ladrillo, de sillería  y de mampostería. En España, el 67% de las presas son de gravedad y están hechas con hormigón ya sea con o sin armaduras de acero.

Presa en arco, Oymapinar Dam (Turquía).

Presa de Gravedad, Embalse del Gabriel y Galán, Extremadura, España.
La presa de las Tres Gargantas situada en el curso del río Yangzi en China es la planta hidroeléctrica y de control de inundaciones más grande del mundo. Se terminó en el año 2009. Una docena de ciudades y miles de pueblos fueron engullidos por las aguas, obligando a desplazarse a más de un millón y medio de personas.
- Presas de materiales sueltos: son las más utilizadas en los países subdesarrollados ya que son menos costosas y suponen el 77% de las que podemos encontrar en todo el planeta. Son aquellas que consisten en un relleno de tierras, que aportan la resistencia necesaria para contrarrestar el empuje de las aguas. Los materiales más utilizados en su construcción son piedras, gravas, arenas, limos y arcillas aunque dentro de todos estos los que más destacan son las piedras y las gravas. En España  sólo suponen el 13% del total.

Este tipo de presas tienen componentes muy permeables, por lo que es necesario añadirles un elemento impermeabilizante. Además, estas estructuras resisten siempre por gravedad, pues la débil cohesión de sus materiales no les permite transmitir los empujes del agua al terreno. Este elemento puede ser arcilla (en cuyo caso siempre se ubica en el corazón del relleno) o bien una pantalla de hormigón, la cual se puede construir también en el centro del relleno o bien aguas arriba. Estas presas tienen el inconveniente de que si son rebasadas por las aguas en una crecida, corren el peligro de desmoronarse y arruinarse. En España es bien recordado el accidente de la Presa de Tous conocido popularmente como la "Pantanada de Tous".
- Presas de Enrocamiento con Cara de Hormigón (o Concreto): Este tipo de cortinas en ocasiones es clasificada entre las de materiales sueltos; por su forma de ejecución y su trabajo estructural son diferentes. El elemento de retención del agua es una cortina formada con fragmentos de roca de varios tamaños, que soportan en el lado del embalse una cara de hormigón la cual es el elemento impermeable. La pantalla o cara está apoyada en el contacto con la cimentación por un elemento de transición llamado plinto, que soporta a las losas de hormigón. Este tipo de estructura fue muy utilizado entre 1940 a 1950 en cortinas de alturas intermedias y cayó en desuso hasta finales del siglo XX en que fue retomado por los diseñadores y constructores al disponer de mejores métodos de realización y equipos de construcción eficientes

Presa de Enrocado, Embalse del Guavio, Colombia.

Según su aplicación
- Presas filtrantes o diques de retención: son aquellas que tienen la función de retener sólidos, desde material fino, hasta rocas de gran tamaño, transportadas por torrentes en áreas montañosas, permitiendo sin embargo el paso del agua.

- Presas de control de avenidas: son aquellas cuya finalidad es la de laminar el caudal de las avenidas torrenciales, con el fin de que no se cause daño a los terrenos situados aguas abajo de la presa en casos de fuerte tormenta.

- Presas de derivación: El objetivo principal de estas es elevar la cota del agua para hacer factible su derivación, controlando la sedimentación del cauce de forma que no se obstruyan las bocatomas de derivación. Este tipo de presas son, en general, de poca altura ya que el almacenamiento del agua es un objetivo secundario.

En la foto, la bocatoma está en la margen derecha del río. La estructura que atraviesa el río sirve para crear un pequeño represamiento para garantizar el funcionamiento de la bocatoma.

- Presas de Almacenamiento: El objetivo principal de éstas es retener el agua para su uso regulado en irrigación, generación eléctrica, abastecimiento a poblaciones, recreación o navegación, formando grandes vasos o lagunas artificiales. El mayor porcentaje de presas del mundo, las de mayor capacidad de embalse y mayor altura de cortina corresponden a este objetivo.

- Presas de Relaves o Jales (México): Son estructuras de retención de sólidos sueltos y líquidos de desecho, producto de la explotación minera, los cuales son almacenados en vasos para su decantación. Por lo común son de menores dimensiones que las presas que retienen agua, pero en algunos casos corresponden a estructuras que contienen enormes volúmenes de estos materiales. Al igual que las presas hidráulicas tienen cortina (normalmente del mismo tipo de material), vertedero, y en vez de tener una obra de toma o bocatoma poseen un sistema para extraer los líquidos.

Presa de derivación en el río Mosa.

Elementos constructivos
Planta de generación de energía
Para 2005 la energía hidroeléctrica, principalmente proveniente de presas, aportaba el 19% de la energía eléctrica total del mundo, y más del 63% de toda la energía renovable[2]  Gran parte de esta energía es producida en grandes presas, aunque China use generación a pequeña escala, el conjunto total del país representa el 50% de toda la energía hidroeléctrica producida en el mundo.

La mayor parte de la energía hidroeléctrica proviene de la energía potencial proveniente del agua embalsada que es conducida a una turbina hidráulica y ésta a su vez transmite la energía mecánica a un generador eléctrico. Con el fin de impulsar al fluido y mejorar la capacidad de generación de la presa, el agua se hace correr a través de una gran tubería llamada tubería de carga especialmente diseñada para reducir las pérdidas de energía que se pudieran producir. Existen centrales que son capaces de retornar el agua hacia la presa mediante bombas, o mediante la misma turbina funcionando como bomba, en los momentos de menor demanda eléctrica e impulsar posteriormente esta agua en los momentos de mayor demanda eléctrica. A estas centrales se les denomina centrales hidroeléctricas reversibles.

Turbina hidráulica y generador eléctrico.

Aliviaderos

Toda presa tiene que tener un sistema para evacuar el agua en caso de lluvias torrenciales que puedan llenarla hasta límites peligrosos.
(en otro post)

Debate en torno a las presas
El debate se centra, fundamentalmente, en la pregunta de si vale la pena el esfuerzo de construir presas teniendo en cuenta los inconvenientes que se han dado históricamente.

En esta disyuntiva, las opiniones más extremistas se encuentran muy separadas. A favor de las presas se posicionan aquellos que creen que el control del agua es una necesidad del hombre para su bienestar. Por eso, defienden que cualquier intervención en un medio natural prima por encima de los posibles futuros inconvenientes que puedan sucederse. Así, si se producen inundaciones en alguna zona debido a lluvias torrenciales, es lícito desviar el curso de ríos, dejar algunas zonas totalmente resecas o desarraigar a poblaciones indígenas enteras con tal de que no se produzca un posible desbordamiento por lluvias posteriores.

Además, los que se posicionan a favor ven la construcción de presas hidroeléctricas como una oportunidad inmejorable de conseguir que las zonas donde se construya la presa puedan sobrevivir y financiarse con sus propios recursos naturales; esta postura cree que con un buen proyecto de presa hidroeléctrica siempre va a ser beneficioso económicamente si se cumplen los planes previstos  . Las posturas menos radicales a favor de la construcción anteponen la seguridad de las personas por encima de un posible deterioro de los espacios naturales. Creen que en algunas ocasiones es la única solución posible para los problemas de inundaciones, cuando se espera que vaya a haber lluvias torrenciales.


Pero aquí es cuando se produce la primera separación entre las dos corrientes de opinión, ya que los que están en contra de la construcción utilizan como primer argumento, más moderado, que la creación de presas es una de las causas más comunes de las inundaciones descontroladas . Como ejemplo tenemos la catástrofe de la presa de Vega de la Tera (Zamora) en 1959, donde murieron 144 personas  .

Económicamente, las voces en contra dicen que la experiencia y los casos que ya se han dado no garantizan el éxito en este campo; es más, afirman que la mayor parte de las construcciones son deficientes económicamente a largo plazo, ya que pueden durar como máximo 50 años antes de que sea necesaria su reconstrucción.

Las voces más radicales esgrimen que, siendo ya públicamente conocidos los muchos inconvenientes que trae cualquier intento de reajuste de las aguas por parte del ser humano, la única explicación que encuentran en que haya grandes intereses económicos privados que sólo busquen su propio beneficio, aun a sabiendas de que están perjudicando a un gran número de personas. Por ejemplo, en Cantabria la empresa Saltos de Nansa S. A. tiene cuatro centrales hidroeléctricas en Celis, Rozadío, Peña de Bejo y Herrerías. Pero esta empresa cuenta con la oposición de Asociación para la Recuperación y Defensa del Río Nansa, que denuncia la construcción de otras presas sin documentación alguna que las acredite. Además, han ido apareciendo zonas secas donde antes había agua  .

Sección transversal de una central hidroeléctrica.

----------


## ben-amar

Aliviadero hidráulico
De Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

El vertedero o aliviadero es una estructura hidráulica  destinada a permitir el pase, libre o controlado, del agua en los escurrimientos superficiales. Existen diversos tipos según el uso que se haga de ellos, a veces de forma controlada y otras veces como medida de seguridad en caso de tormentas en presas.

Vertedero de la presa Faraday, Río Clackamas, Oregón.
Funciones
Aliviadero como elemento de presa
Tiene varias finalidades entre las que se destaca:

    * Garantizar la seguridad de la estructura hidráulica, al no permitir la elevación del nivel, aguas arriba, por encima del nivel máximo (NAME por su siglas Nivel de Aguas Maximas Extraordinarias) (ver: Embalse)
    * Garantizar un nivel con poca variación en un canal de riego, aguas arriba. Este tipo de vertedero se llama "pico de pato" por su forma
    * Constituirse en una parte de una sección de aforo del río o arroyo.
    * Disipar la energía para que la devolución al cauce natural no produzca daños. Esto se hace mediante saltos, trampolínes o cuencos.

En una presa se denomina vertedero a la parte de la estructura que permite la evacuación de las aguas, ya sea en forma habitual o para controlar el nivel del reservorio de agua.

Generalmente se descargan las aguas próximas a la superficie libre del embalse, en contraposición de la descarga de fondo, la que permite la salida controlada de aguas de los estratos profundos del embalse.

En las presas de materiales sueltos el aliviadero se dispone fuera del cuerpo de presa por razones de seguridad, en la foto Presa de Guadalhorce, Málaga, (España).
Aliviadero como elemento de canal
Los aliviaderos se usan conjuntamente con las compuertas para mantener un río navegable o para proveer del flujo necesario a la navegación. En este caso, el vertedero está construido significativamente más largo que el ancho del río, formando una "U" o haciendo diagonales, perpendicularmente al paso. Dado que el aliviadero es la parte donde el agua se desborda, un aliviadero largo permite expulsar mayor cantidad de agua con un pequeño incremento en la profundidad de derrame. Esto se hace con el fin de minimizar las fluctuaciones en el nivel de río arriba. Si se hace, evita complicaciones innecesarias en el diseño y uso de los dispositivos de bloqueo o desvío de riego.

El aliviadero en Coburg Lake en Victoria (Australia) después de una inundación.

Los aliviaderos permiten a los hidrólogos un método simple para medir el caudal en flujos pequeños o medianos. Conocida la geometría de la zona alta del vertedero y el nivel del agua sobre el vertedero, se conoce que el líquido pasa de régimen lento a rápido, y encima del aliviadero el agua adopta el calado crítico.

Los vertederos son muy utilizados en ríos para mantener el nivel vertical del agua y ser aprovechado como lagos, zona de navegación y de esparcimiento. Los molinos hidráulicos suelen usar aliviaderos para subir este nivel y aprovechar el salto para mover las turbinas. Los aliviaderos son muy útiles para retirar cualquier desperdicio que esté flotando o como lugar de paso del río.

Debido a que un aliviadero incrementa el contenido en oxígeno del agua que pasa sobre la cresta puede generar un efecto perjudicial en la ecología local del río. Un aliviadero reduce artificialmente la velocidad del agua, lo que puede incrementar los procesos de sedimentación. Además representa una barrera para los peces migratorios, que no pueden saltar de niveles.

Aliviadero en la presa Llyn Brianne, Gales.

----------


## ben-amar Jr

hola Ben-Amar, perdona que te diga, ¿Cuando has ido a Colombia, Tasmania y a Extremadura ! ah ¡ y bonito esquema de una turbina hidraulica porque esta muy chula
Un saludo :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## REEGE

Buenas noches, buen artículo que nos refresca la memoría a todos los que estamos en contacto con las presas, y ayuda a introducirse en éste mundo de los embalses a los nuevos foreros o a otros que no entienden algunas de las definiciones de la hidraúlica...un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> hola Ben-Amar, perdona que te diga, ¿Cuando has ido a Colombia, Tasmania y a Extremadura ! ah ¡ y bonito esquema de una turbina hidraulica porque esta muy chula
> Un saludo


En Extremadura, unas pocas veces. En los otros, mañana cuando te levantes te lo explico :Mad:  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> hola Ben-Amar, perdona que te diga, ¿Cuando has ido a Colombia, Tasmania y a Extremadura ! ah ¡ y bonito esquema de una turbina hidraulica porque esta muy chula
> Un saludo


Se te han olvidado...Egipto, Turquía, Estados Unidos, Australia y Gales... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

La turbina que aparece detallada es una turbina Kaplan  :Smile:  :Wink: 




> Buenas noches, buen artículo que nos refresca la memoría a todos los que estamos en contacto con las presas, y ayuda a introducirse en éste mundo de los embalses a los nuevos foreros o a otros que no entienden algunas de las definiciones de la hidraúlica...un saludo.


Te ha quedado perfecta la frase... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> de tipos de válvula no tengo ni idea.


Bueno, visto este comentario del compañero Luján, supongo que habrá bastante más gente que no conozca los diferentes dispositivos de apertura, cierre y regulación del paso del agua, por lo que, no estaría mal hablar un poquito de ellas (válvulas) para conocerlas mejor, así que eso es lo que voy a hacer.

Voy a hablar un poquito sobre la válvula de Howell Bunger, también conocida como válvula de chorro hueco o válvula de anillo, que es una que solemos encontrarnos en las diferentes presas de nuestra geografía.

Estos diferentes nombres vienen ya que, éste tipo de válvula se caracteriza por el método que usa para amortiguar la energía cinética del agua, que se basa en un cono difusor a la salida de la tubería para abrir el chorro y así amortiguar y disipar la energía del agua para que no provoque daños sobre donde cae el agua.

Cada válvula de este tipo consta de un cono difusor recto a la salida del conducto, y el vértice del cono, apuntando hacia adentro introduciéndose en el conducto, logrando así abrir el chorro de agua y formar esa esbelta figura con el agua. Un tubo exterior rodea el cuerpo del conducto de la salida, a modo como de vaina o "cubierta exterior", que cierra el conducto contra el cono, conocido como obturador.

Un dibujo de cómo és y las diferentes partes de la válvula (con el paint  :Big Grin: , me ha quedado horroroso  :Embarrassment: )



Cuando se quiere abrir la válvula, sólo hay que desplazar éste obturador. Para abrirla, sólo hay que retirar el obturador hacia atrás del cono difusor, alejándose de éste, permitiendo así la salida del agua. Para cerrarlo, la misma operación pero a la inversa, el obturador se desplaza hacia delante, acercándose al cono hasta que choque contra él, interrumpiendo el paso del agua.

Un dibujo de cómo es cerrada y abierta (con el paint  :Big Grin: ...me ha quedado horrendo  :Embarrassment: )



Hay algunas válvulas especiales que es el cono el que se desplaza hacia delante o hacia detrás para abrir y cerrar respectivamente la válvula, pero no suele ser usual.

El obturador es movido normalmente por un motor-reductor a cada lado del conducto, que junto a una transmisión rígida que une los dos motores, consigue que se muevan sincronizados y desplacen el obturador según se desee.

Bueno, ahora un vídeo sobre apertura y cierre de éste tipo de válvulas. Es el mejor que he encontrado para ver como funciona.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy1wA...eature=related

Bien, el ruido que se escucha cuando se abre, se produce cuando empieza a abrirse y a cerrarse. Esto se debe a que, cuando se empieza a abrir o termina de cerrarse, la apertura entre el obturador y el cono es muy pequeña, por eso hace ese ruido el agua al pasar por esa apertura tan estrecha. Es el mismo efecto que cuando hace viento, abrimos o cerramos una ventana muy poco, podemos escuchar como el aire hace un sonido al atravesar la apertura de la ventana, bueno pues en éste caso es lo mismo...no sé si me he explicado bien...

Y ya ésta, que yo sepa no hay nada más que contar sobre este tipo de válvula.

Otro día hablaremos sobre otros tipos de válvulas que hay un par de ellas, así cuando se mencione alguna válvula en algún lugar, sabemos como son y como funcionan.

Un saludo compañeros.

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> 
> Cada válvula de este tipo consta de un cono difusor recto a la salida del conducto, y el vértice del cono, apuntando hacia adentro introduciéndose en el conducto, logrando así abrir el chorro de agua y formar esa esbelta figura con el agua. Un tubo exterior rodea el cuerpo del conducto de la salida, a modo como de vaina o "cubierta exterior", que cierra el conducto contra el cono, conocido como obturador.
> 
> Un dibujo de cómo és y las diferentes partes de la válvula (con el paint , me ha quedado horroroso )
> 
> 
> 
> Cuando se quiere abrir la válvula, sólo hay que desplazar éste obturador. Para abrirla, sólo hay que retirar el obturador hacia atrás del cono difusor, alejándose de éste, permitiendo así la salida del agua. Para cerrarlo, la misma operación pero a la inversa, el obturador se desplaza hacia delante, acercándose al cono hasta que choque contra él, interrumpiendo el paso del agua.
> ...


Pues a mí que me recuerda a las lanzas de las mangueras de jardín...

... a que algo voy a saber de válvulas  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Pues a mí que me recuerda a las lanzas de las mangueras de jardín...
> 
> ... a que algo voy a saber de válvulas


o las magueras de los bomberos, accionan el chorro con un desplazador en la punta de la manga

----------


## Luján

> o las magueras de los bomberos, accionan el chorro con un desplazador en la punta de la manga


Cierto, pero las lanzas de los bomberos tienen dispersadores un poco más complicados que un simple cono.

Lo digo porque las he tenido en mi mano, y las he tenido que usar.  :Wink:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> las lanzas de los bomberos tienen dispersadores un poco más complicados que un simple cono.


Sí, es otro sistema. Creo recordar, que en vez de un cono, lo que llevan, es una placa metálica circular, como una moneda, que hace que abra el chorro de agua saliendo el agua por los bordes pero tampoco lo abre igual que una howell...




> Lo digo porque las he tenido en mi mano, y las he tenido que usar.


Hay que ver, estás pluriempleado, también de bombero...ahora entiendo la frase que has dicho en un hilo..."Salgo de casa y el sol no ha salido...y cuando llego ya se ha puesto"... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Sí, es otro sistema. Creo recordar, que en vez de un cono, lo que llevan, es una placa metálica circular, como una moneda, que hace que abra el chorro de agua saliendo el agua por los bordes pero tampoco lo abre igual que una howell...


Además, aparte de la "moneda", el borde interior del canto de las lanzas tiene muescas, para dirigir el agua, al igual que las que tiene el ánima de un cañon.




> Hay que ver, estás pluriempleado, también de bombero...ahora entiendo la frase que has dicho en un hilo..."Salgo de casa y el sol no ha salido...y cuando llego ya se ha puesto"...


Lo de "bombero" fue en mis años mozos, cuando el tiempo que tenía libre en la Universidad lo dedicaba a labores de Protección Civil.

Ahora simplemente estoy encerrado en mi puesto de trabajo pegado a un ordenador.

----------

